# Gathering rock.



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I will be starting up a planted tank soon and wanted to collect some rock or boulders for the tank. Is there any kinds of rock I should stay away from. Also should they be prepared in any way.

Thanks , Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a myriad of choices you can make. Will you be injecting CO2? If so, rocks with carbonates would actually be helpful in stabilizing pH. Otherwise, you can go with slate, shale, granite (and pretty much all unmineralized intrusive from around here). The main thing to look out for is rocks rich in metallic minerals. For instance, don't collect rocks near the Britannia Mine.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 2wheelsx2. I do plan on running Co2 when the tank is ready for it. Is there a way to test rocks for minerals or metalic minerals. I was at the landscaping store and was looking at rock called Brohm Rock, I think that was the name. Believe they use the same rock in the Pillar rocks for fountains. Is it safe?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If you are unsure of a rock, I suggest buying one bolder/rock. Stick the bolder in a bucket of water. Test the ph before you add the rock. Let it soak. After a few days if there is any drastic changes to the water you know if is not safe. There might be some others things you can test with the water. Maybe someone else can tell you. I always try to boil them aswell if possible with some salt to help kill any bacteria. Good luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> Thanks for the reply 2wheelsx2. I do plan on running Co2 when the tank is ready for it. Is there a way to test rocks for minerals or metalic minerals. I was at the landscaping store and was looking at rock called Brohm Rock, I think that was the name. Believe they use the same rock in the Pillar rocks for fountains. Is it safe?
> 
> Thanks, Chris


This stuff? http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/main.php?cat_id=396
The site says it's basalt. Basalt will usually have a minor amount of carbonates in it, but should be fine for your use. It should not have any metallics. As a matter of fact, most of the rock at the landscape supply places today will be metal free in general as they are concerned about leaching into the local groundwater.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I am collecting rocks too. Today I got a beautyful center piece. It was so heavy and I have to carry it for 300 meter, that almost killed me. It's too big to boil I think I'll test ph thing first then sink it in detergent, that should do it.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks 2wheelsx2 .Yes that is the stuff and the landscaping store. They had lots of neat rocks and boulders there.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks jbyoung00008 I will try that.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Fansons, Not sure if detergent would be a good thing that could potentualy get in your tank. I could be wrong. Maybe someone with more experience can correct me on this.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive read the same thing about not using detergents. None of the sources specified why, but it's probably either because detergents get trapped, or any heavy metals present will bind or interact with the detergent. A thorough washing followed by dumping boiling water over it a few times is what I'd do. And still be sure to sit it in water and test for pH. I have a little TDS probe I bought off Canadian Aquatics that I use for this kind of thing


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Detergents are difficult to rinse off properly. It's better to use a bleach solution since the chlorine will evaporate and may also be neutralized by Prime or some other dechlorinator. A good way to ensure everything is off is to give it a quick vinegar bath also.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Sorry guys, I meant to say bleach lol. But I kinda brought up another discussion haha...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If your collecting rocks, stay away iron rich rocks. Thats almost all red rocks unless they are volcanic. Prep depends on where you collect your rocks from. I get mine from a river, and i just poor boiling water over them. They don't really need any prep at all. 

Alex


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You can also use Hydrogen Peroxide to clean rocks and wood.

The bubbling action lifts out a lot of debris.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> If your collecting rocks, stay away iron rich rocks. Thats almost all red rocks unless they are volcanic. Prep depends on where you collect your rocks from. I get mine from a river, and i just poor boiling water over them. They don't really need any prep at all.
> 
> Alex


The redness is from oxidation state during deposition. Black basalt is deposited in an anoxic environment while red basalt was deposited in shallow, oxygen rich water. Both are rich in iron and silica. Red rocks can be from a variety of minerals, among which are potassic feldspars which are salmon pink, and many other minerals, which are iron deficient. So red is not a good indicator of whether a rock is rich in iron or not.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies . Lots of great info I needed.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

This is one of the large rock I found, it has white stripe on the grey surface, it looks like some micaceous thing, sorry if I use the wrong word.

I think this should be safe for aqueium, any pro can identify what this is and give me some comment?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

This is the other one i really like, it look like thise stone in ADA website display tank. Any pro know what this is? Safe for aqueium?

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It difficult to tell from a pic like that what the actual rock is, but they both look to be safe. First one could be volcanic or intrusive while the second one appears to be granitic.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Yah, sorry about the bad iphone picture especially under CF light..

I feel both should be safe. I should wash them and take another picture outdoor.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not the iphone pic. Usually to identify rock, I need a hand lens and be up close to see the details, unless I can see the rock in context (ie, on a the side of a formation on a cliff wall, for instance, or know where it was collected).


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I see, I got the smaller one from deep cove park, near the beach. The large one was collected near my house, behind Capilano university. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

when i was trying to find rocks i would chip the rock in an unobvious spot and then pour white vinegar on it. if it foams up apparently it can leech into your tank. if it doesnt foam, well then probably your fine. but again i am no expert but i beleive it better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Why use vinegar?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vinegar is acid, and will dissolve carbonates. The problem is that it is a very weak acid, so it will only dissolve the weakly bonded carbonates like calcite. It'll barely dissolve aragonite, and won't do anything to most other carbonates, which will all dissolve in water slowly over time. Having said that, it may not be a bad thing as it'll add some pH buffering capacity to your tank. Anyway, I just thought I would clarify that point a bit. If you want want to test with vinegar, 2 ways of enhancing its effectiveness is to warm it up (increase its chemical activity) or scratch up the mineral (decrease grain size).

Probably more geology than you guys need/want to hear.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Oh I see, thanks for teaching m(_._)m


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's good to know all that money I paid UBC for a degree is useful for something.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey I'm inpressed so far.:bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> Hey I'm inpressed so far.:bigsmile:


Haha...sorry, I was saying it tongue in cheek. I actually am a practicing geologist with more years of experience than I care to divulge.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Good to have you here ^_^b


----------

